# It's Official



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

*Victoria BC Haunters.*

As I sit here 3000km away from home until December.... I won't be home for Halloween. I will however be volunteering at a haunt out here for the big night so if there's anyone in the Victoria BC are that needs an actor let me know. I've brought my own make up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not at home for Halloween!?! So sad

On the bright side, having seen your skills with makeup, you would make a fine addition to another haunt. Why so far away, or is that top secret?:ninja:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Just on course for a couple months. Nothing exciting.


----------

